# Big Joshy Swimbaits



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Well I have to learn some new ways to fish. Its not really trolling season anymore here in central Ohio, and that's where i'm usually comfortable. But, I want to try my hand at casting now that the water temps have cooled. 

Last night I ordered some Big Joshy's online because of what I have read on this forum. My question is, how do you guys go about casting for saugeye?

I've read some things about letting it go to the bottom, then slowly jerking it back as it bounces off the bottom.

I've also read some posts about allowing these swim baits to stay on top. 

So the question is- how do you work your swimbaits? Do you use the same methods as you use for twister tails? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There great baits. Read all the info he has on his website, he has lots of tips and info on there.... The action is good enough a simple slow retrieve imo is best. Ill add a twitch or two sometimes(just how I like to fish).. Lift an fall is good. and a stop and go is good. And yea working it like a twister is just fine. Also search the forums, Lots of info on swaggin swims.... With saugeye most of the time there gonna be 1 ft or less of the bottem. But there are exceptions to the rules..... Dont forget twisters,rattle traps,vibes,and stickbaits to. all good for saugeye


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Bobby said it pretty well there is no real wrong way to use them like a twister tail is the same just sometimes one way works better on any given time. For instance last couple nights out there was wind lots of wind and the area i was fishing had current so i used a heavier then normal jig because i wanted it to stick yes even bury into the mudd bottom this in turn lets the swims tail to lift off bottom and just sit there and slowly waggle in the current then would allow the wind to slide the jig along on the bottom slowly with slight lifts of the rod making it stick on bottom again. Patience was key those eyes could not stand it wiggling in front of them and they would enhale it. Tonight same area dirty water different current lighter jig cast out let sink to bottom on a tight line then a slow steady reel with a slight wrist snap every now and then also keeping it in contact with bottom and they slammed it. I have had great sucess some times lifting them and letting them free fall like you would a vibe usually smack it on drop. Also reeling them pretty fast and sudden stop it for a second and start it right back with fast reel. Slow drag like a jig and tail or jig and minnow key to all of this is staying in good line contact with bait and rod position while you are fishing. The windy day bite most guys would keep there pole low close to water i do not i keep rod high and try to keep a slight to moderate bow in line this allows for the action to swim and jig i mentioned. I like braid for this feel bite quicker and will set hook faster. Key is to keep trying different styles to see what they want. Hope that helps. Found out the new Lime red works very well in muddy water.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Like said, there's no real wrong way to fish them. Three different sizes and they will catch anything. Eyes, bass, crappies, bluegills and even perch. Times the fish will just wack them and at times you will just feel extra weight on your line. Bigest thing is keeping contact with your lure. Good line and rod are a must.

Never saw this posted before but during the summer and early fall I was tieing one on about 14 to 16 inches behind a #10 hj. Yea, they worked even that way. Haven't tried it yet this late but I will. Don't try this in a high wind. Good luck to you.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

If the current and wind are not there down sizing your jig works when nothing else will. I found out by doing this with a regular 1/16 jig on the 2.75s that they out out fish my former favorite yellow Venom 2" twisters.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Good line and rod are a must.


I have some 10 pound flurocarbon on my line and actually a medium heavy shakespeare "light" rod with a spinning reel. Would this work okay? I have some ultralight rods that I use more for crappie fishing, but they are only 5 ft and not great for accurate casting. 

Thanks for all of the help, guys. I plan on going out this weekend on Indian and trying out these techniques if the baits come in on time.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I wouldn't use an ultralight for saugeyes. It can be fun to catch them on a UL but getting a good hook set is more difficult. I like medium or medium light rods and I usually have 8-10LB line. 

I find that one key to these swimbaits is getting a reel with a ratio that allows you to reel slowly and keep the bait just off the bottom or bouncing the bottom. I have a couple of reels I can't use that just work the bait to fast. Its just something you have to have a feel for. 1 trick that I have used in shallow areas is to put on a bobber about 3 or so feet above the swimbait. This keeps the bait at the same level and allows you to retrieve slowly with any reel. Although it only works fishing areas less than 4fow.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

Just chiming in with another way to fish them... I caught a ton of LM bass with a Big Joshy on the back of a chatterbait and fished it with a steady, slow retrieve. Either attatch it as a trailer, or just take the skirt off and fish it on the chatter blade/jig head by itself. Haven't tried it for saugeye yet, but it worked wonders on bass.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I wonder if you take the skirt off the chatter bait and use a Joshy if it would be like a vibe with a mix of Joshy. I just might have to try that next time out...if I can unhook myself from deer hunting right now.

I still remember my first cast at Indian lake after getting my joshys. Cast, let sink, reel a bit and wham fish on. I didn't get her in but I sure was sold on these joshys and brag about them to everyone while using them.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Harvey, you have me pretty excited. Can't wait to get out on Indian. I'm going to take the kayak out in the channels and hopfully that's where i'll find them. Are they around the pads at Indian or should I stick with the channels themselves? Anyone have any ideas on that? I know crappie are in the pads for sure. But as far as the saugeye, like I said, i'm just used to trolling the main lake..


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Def recommend the big Joshy's. became one of my go to baits this year. Retrieve it pretty much anyway for any species. Best action on a swim I have seen esp for going slow which will be good with the cold weather.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Forsure - There is no wrong way to fish big joshy swimbaits - As it was pointed out to me a few months back when I caught a 15 inch crappie that I had the bait upside down. I actually did it on purpuse because it looked to me like it would produce more action in the water that way. The big joshy swimbaits are great and you can do just about anything you want to them.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

This weekend I went out a couple of times. Went out Saturday evening with my new Big Joshy's. Got skunked! Not sure what I did wrong. I was around the pads for a bit, in the channels, and even went out on the lake for a bit at Indian. I tried several types of retrievals, but nothing was hitting them. I was using 2.75 solar flare and sparkle chartreuse.

Went back Sunday, got some crappie minnows and hammered crappie all day. So....any thoughts on this one?


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I have caught crappie on the swims at Indian BUT, I find that Indian crappie this late in the season seem to prefer smaller baits like tubes and of course the crappie minnow. My go to crappie rig is just a small tube/jig with a wax worm on the hook under a float. I mainly use Joshy's swims for saugeye but I do have a number of 2.3 inchers for the crappie.

Another explanation for your lack of success saturday is that the fish weren't very active. Minnows usually are jigged vertically or sit under a float. Swims are retrieved. May be nothing was chasing. These are great baits but it doesn't mean they are going to work in all situations on all days.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Every bait has a time and place. One day I will kill them on one bait, next nothing. I would believe numbers of crappies would be caught on smaller baits. For the big and very ambitious fish, the joshy's would be a better producing.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

st.slippy said:


> Every bait has a time and place. One day I will kill them on one bait, next nothing. I would believe numbers of crappies would be caught on smaller baits. For the big and very ambitious fish, the joshy's would be a better producing.


I second the first sentence.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a quick question I bought the sun and moon color ones and they say glow but they don't glow in the dark... when it says glow does it mean it will actually glow in the dark or is that a description of the color? thanks for your help


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

they should glow in the dark. try charging it with a light for a bit then look at it in the dark. There are brighter glow baits out there on the market but these have a subtle soft glow on purpose. A very bright glow is not as good for the walleye/saugeye alot of the time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

that subtle glow can be deadly to!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

Big Joshy said:


> they should glow in the dark. try charging it with a light for a bit then look at it in the dark. There are brighter glow baits out there on the market but these have a subtle soft glow on purpose. A very bright glow is not as good for the walleye/saugeye alot of the time.


I've tried quite a few times under several different light bulbs or light sources still won't glow oh well still a good bait


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

PM Sent.......


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Dont mean to hijack the thread but got my swimbaits yesterday...quick and free shipping...packaged well and looks like an excellent bait...cant wait to try em out...even sent me an extra pack because wrong size was initially mailed...good deal!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> Dont mean to hijack the thread but got my swimbaits yesterday...quick and free shipping...packaged well and looks like an excellent bait...cant wait to try em out...even sent me an extra pack because wrong size was initially mailed...good deal!


Wait till you use them, You will bee even more amazed at the action! And your right the costomer service is great! And I LOVE the free shipping over 30 dollars,In my eyes thats just a free pack of baits with every order..

Good luck with them!


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

Caught my first 3 saugeyes off big joshys last Thursday. About and hour before dark to dark. They were all on the solar flare 2.75. Went back on Sunday. Started fishing around 4:30. 7:00 comes around and not a bite. I switch over to a rogue and between me and my brother we caught 11 eyes. This is just a good example of how quick the bite can change. I figured we'd catch 6 or 8 eyes before dark and maybe a few after. Forgot to say we were at indian


----------

